# Stress coat question



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think this is a good place to put this, if not, please move to correct location... thanks

i order the gallon size stress coat from Dr. F&S, and i am ordering probably tonight or tomorrow... it is cold where i live right now, and if i am not home when the delivery comes, will the stress coat be ok outside, if by chance it would freeze, does that make the stress coat useless... i want to order soon, so if anyone knows why i can/shouldn't order this, please tell me... i never had this issue yet, and now it's here...
please advise.
thanks...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Since you're also in Cleveland and blessed with fish friendly water that only contains chlorine, I'd 
suggest ordering some sodium thiosulfate in crystal form. I ordered two 2# jars for $5 each 
(minimum order was $10) plus shipping and have a lifetime supply of dechlor. Just mix up a little at a 
time in a bottle of spring water. Shelf life is virtually unlimited in crystal form, but only up to about 6 
months once you mix it up.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

so, this stuff you buy is essentially the same thing as stress coat... so instead of using stress coat i use this stuff instead... and 2 2lb jars last a very long time then?

never heard of it, that is why i am asking...

i actually live in lorain ohio, about 30 minutes west of cleveland, so not sure if water is the same or not...

thanks for the info.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's just a dechlorinator. Stress coat and other similar products claim to do a lot of other things. Up to 
each if any of it's beneficial or necessary. I personally don't think so.

You would have to check your water quality report to make sure that they're not using chloramine, just 
chlorine.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i really don't know what i am looking at or for... i found this online http://www.norw.org/documents/MainReport2008.pdf does this give me any/all the info i need, or should call during business hours and ask for something more specific...
thanks.


----------



## fweedon (Jan 28, 2009)

I perfer to use kordon Amquel removes ammonia,chloramines and chlorine. Great stuff


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

venustus19 said:


> i really don't know what i am looking at or for... i found this online http://www.norw.org/documents/MainReport2008.pdf does this give me any/all the info i need, or should call during business hours and ask for something more specific...
> thanks.


That'd be it. Your supply just has chlorine, no chloramine. You could use sodium thiosulfate.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

great... thanks for the tip...


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey prov...
i am going to be ordering this stuff within the next month, after i use up the rest of my stress coat... you said mix it up in spring water??? i couldn't just use my tap water in a gallon jug, or some kind of container??? why do i have to use spring water???
thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You could use tap water, but I prefer to start with water that has no chlorine to begin with. You 
can get a gallon of distilled water for about $1. That's what I use. I just prefer to start with water 
that's as pure as possible.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

cool... thanks... this should save me lots of money in the long run... stress coat is expensive, specially when you tanks are larger...
appreciate the tip.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just mix up a small amount at a time, not gallons. The shelf life in crystal form is much longer. Only 
mix what you can use in about 6 months.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

do you happen to have in ounces what you use for certain gallons... insted of dropping "x" amounts of drops per waterchange... like if you did like 40 gallons of water change, what would the ounces be in what you add... does that make sense... i can do my own calculations, but if you had it done already, then that'll save me the effort...
no biggi if not...
thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not real precise when I add it. But, I think it 1-2 drops per gallon will do it. An eye dropper full is 
about 25 drops, so I guestimate that way.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, i just handed a box for my order from the chemistry store... will be looking forward to using this stuff now so i can stop buying stress coat... :thumb: 
thanks again prov for the tip.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You're welcome. :thumb: I've just never bought into the need for the 'slime coat' products or the 
'binding of heavy metals' baloney. Who needs all that stuff? I just want de-chlor. :fish:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

And let me know if you need any help with amounts to mix. I've got my formula at home somewhere. 
Just make up a small amount at a time. These formulas are online all over too. I make up about a pint 
of it at a time, no more.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

prov356 said:


> And let me know if you need any help with amounts to mix. I've got my formula at home somewhere.
> Just make up a small amount at a time. These formulas are online all over too. I make up about a pint
> of it at a time, no more.


i just used up the rest of my stress coat finally, and am ready to start using this new stuff...
you said you have some formulas somewhere...

can you send them my way... i will look online also right now, but i figured might just be easier to have you send me what you do/have.

as always, thanks again...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just mixed some up the other day, so it's fresh in my mind. I take a 16 oz bottle of spring water 
and pour it into a container like a large measuring cup, so I can mix it up. I add 1/4 cup of crystals. 
Mix until dissolved and then add it back to your spring water bottle or whatever you want to use. 
It'll be more than the bottle can hold now because of the added crystals, so have a second empty 
on hand. I like to start with dechlorinated water, so that's why I use the spring water. No other 
reason. This amount lasted me about 5 months. I figure at this rate I've got a 15 year supply. All 
depends on tanks, etc. If the change water has been aerated for 24 hours before use, I don't 
treat it at all. Typically, I only treat when refilling from the tap.

My specific formula is 1oz of crystals per 8oz of water. And 1oz of crystals came out to be about 
1/8 cup. So 1/4 cup of crystals to 16 oz of water.

HTH


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey prov.
just came acroos this thread and just wondering what i am suppose to
look for in my local water.
so this recipe will get rid of buying tap water conditioner if im not mistaken?
i've been trying to stay away from products they sell at lfs other than
the water conditioner such as stress coat and ammolock.

now im using some basic home products like epsom salt, non-iodized salt and baking soda for
ph and i would like to try this also.
thanks in advance.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's just for chlorine removal. If you have chloramine in your tap, this won't take care of that. All sodium 
thiosulfate does is neutralize chlorine, nothing else. To determine whether your water supplier uses 
chlorine or chloramine, you'd have to either contact them or find your water supply report online.


----------

